# Hunter safety class



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone know of a class in NE Ohio the weekend of April 9 & 10, or close to those dates. Any info would be appreciated.....Mike


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

my hunter safety class was at a youth shooting club around copley.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

You might want to check Stonewall indoor gun range in Brecksville.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

APRIL 9, 10, 2011, Leavittsburg, Ohio. Pre-Registration required, call 1-800-WILDLIFE to register.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check here for more classes. ...
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/huntered/instructor.htm


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for the info Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

eyecatchum2 said:


> thanks for the info Toxic.


No problem!  I'd invite you to one of my classes, but our club does not have any scheduled until Sept.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

next monday tuesday and thursday at kidron sports center in kidron ohio 6-9 first two nights and 6 till test is done on thursday


----------

